# Moose tag for m8 looking for help



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I was lucky enough to draw a moose tag for M8 and was looking for any info at all. If anybody knows anyone I should contact maybe I should look in a particular area ect... any help is greatly appreciated. Maybe you know somebody who has a mail route maybe you bagged or saw moose in the area. M8 is south of the Turtle Mts, highway 17 on the south over to Cando, up #1 to Maida then west along the Canadian border and south to Rolla.

Tail Chaser
:beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

send me a pm....i'm originally from rock lake and will back up there here and then. I may be able to help you.


----------

